# Paph. Magic Lantern 'Opalescent' JC-AOS



## tomkalina (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi All,

A two growth division of this rare color variant, with each growth in bud. We tried selfing this clone three years ago and harvested the seed capsule after eight months. Unfortunately, there were no viable embryos.....still a beautiful flower, though.

Thanks,


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet! Didn't Fred SVO have some of this cross?


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 4, 2012)

By far the best magic lantern I have seen. Not only is the color amazing(or lack of color) but the form is great too. A dream plant for me, and I am sure Eric too. Hopefully you can propagate it sometime. You are very lucky to have this in your greenhouse Tom.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 4, 2012)

I forgot to ask, was this made with album parents or just by chance it came out like this from normally colored parents?


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 4, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A two growth division of this rare color variant, with each growth in bud. We tried selfing this clone three years ago and harvested the seed capsule after eight months. Unfortunately, there were no viable embryos.....still a beautiful flower, though.
> 
> Thanks,



Please keep trying. This is one of the most beautiful plants and flowers I have ever seen. 

Next time it flowers, if you could just try facing the east, hop on one foot, and chant your favorite mantra, while pollinating with a pure ivory toothpick, maybe - _just maybe_ - there will be seed.


----------



## nikv (Oct 4, 2012)

What about making an outcross and then make a sib-cross of some of the best progeny? Some are bound to turn out albinistic. Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> A two growth division of this rare color variant, with each growth in bud.



$2!!!oke:


----------



## cattmad (Oct 4, 2012)

so nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow -- what a beauty, Tom!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 4, 2012)

Aaawww geez, I died! So pretty!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 4, 2012)

We bought three seedlings of this grex from Sherwood Orchids in California around 2005: I think the business is now defunct. They were labelled Paph. Magic Lantern (delenatii v album x micranthum v album), so both parents were album forms. The remaining two seedlings were sold to customers during one of the Chicagoland Orchidfests prior to this clone blooming, and I'm not sure whether they survived....

Eric - I'm not sure whether Fred at SVO had any of these, but I'm pretty sure Sam Tsui was selling flasks made with the album forms a while back. 

Scott - I'll try it, but first I'm soaking the ivory tooth-pick in an 18 yr old single malt scotch. In fact, I may try multiple pollinations....:wink:

Nik - Doing an outcross is not a bad idea, maybe with one of the more pale ML's. I have a light colored ML made with micranthum v eburneum that may fit the bill.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 4, 2012)

This blooming occured subsequent to the award (not sure of the venue, but it may have been Livonia). IMHO it's a better photo because there isn't as stark a contrast with the back-ground. Unfortunately, the Paph. Jennifer Kalina in the background isn't visible except for the label.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice flower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2012)

really pretty.


----------



## tenman (Oct 5, 2012)

Verrrrry nice, will be looking for this in the future.


----------



## Rocketman30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Tom,

Beautiful flower.

Yes, my plant has survived. 

Scott


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 5, 2012)

Rocketman30 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Beautiful flower.
> 
> ...



Scott, next time it blooms try to get the pollen to Tom. It's your plant and probably not my business what you do with it, but it would be great to see these get propagated. A sib cross would be better than a selfing. I am so glad to hear another survived.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey Scott,

Great news! Has it bloomed yet? I'm pretty sure fellow ST'er iweyshen bought the other one at the same Chicagoland venue...

Thanks,


----------



## hardy (Oct 5, 2012)

Verrrry nice  The plant looks husky too


----------



## John M (Oct 5, 2012)

Tom,

That is REALLY beautiful! If you self it again, that's a good time to increase the potassium in your fertilizer for this plant. Contrary to popular belief, there are some times when higher levels of K are good, like when a plant is budding and making capsules. I'm a convert to low K; I've seen a lot of improvements in my plants since I stopped using 7-11-27 all the time. But, I've noticed that some of my easy blooming plants don't bloom now and some seed capsules abort after a few weeks. I've started introducing some high K fert on occassion for certain plants, depending on what they're doing. I understand that K is needed for flowering and fruiting, which is why it is good for crops like tomatoes and cucumbers, etc. We want those plants to bloom like crazy and produce a bumper crop in a short time. A few shots of Hydroponic fertilizer while the plant is carrying a capsule might do the trick for you. Good luck!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 5, 2012)

John M said:


> Tom,
> 
> That is REALLY beautiful! If you self it again, that's a good time to increase the potassium in your fertilizer for this plant. Contrary to popular belief, there are some times when higher levels of K are good, like when a plant is budding and making capsules. I'm a convert to low K; I've seen a lot of improvements in my plants since I stopped using 7-11-27 all the time. But, I've noticed that some of my easy blooming plants don't bloom now and some seed capsules abort after a few weeks. I've started introducing some high K fert on occassion for certain plants, depending on what they're doing. I understand that K is needed for flowering and fruiting, which is why it is good for crops like tomatoes and cucumbers, etc. We want those plants to bloom like crazy and produce a bumper crop in a short time. A few shots of Hydroponic fertilizer while the plant is carrying a capsule might do the trick for you. Good luck!



It is a funny thing you say this John. I bought the k-lite about eight months ago or close to it. I bought it not for the low k ideabut because I like to use cal nitrate and mag sulfate and when I do the plants don't get the micros, hence I thought it would be good. Then with all the "good" results I started using it alot to see for myself. Alot of plants that are reliable bloomers for years either haven't spike or what is more alarming, spiked but keep blasting every new bud that comes out. The last few weeks I went back to some other fertilizers and the newest buds are forming and have not blasted yet. Interesting information, thanks John.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 5, 2012)

Interesting about the low-K fertilizer. I haven't tried any yet, because my usual 1/4 tsp/gal of Peter's 30-10-10 (70 ppm N) in 25% Lake Michigan water + 70% R/O works as well as anything else I've tried, including MSU for R/O + MgS04 + Ca(No3)2. However, I may switch to a more balanced 20-20-20 for the winter months, especially if it results in improvement in seed capsule development due to the higher K value....


----------



## John M (Oct 6, 2012)

I think a lot depends on what kind of medium you are using, how old it is and how well you regularly flush your pots. A lot of my plants are in CHC, which is supposed to hold onto K really well. However, I do use R.O. water and I am a heavy waterer; flushing the pots really well fairly regularly. Overall, I liked what I saw as I cut way back on the K; but, over time since then, I've noticed that some plants which are growing well, don't bloom well or they lose buds and especially, lately, I've noticed that capsules will set, only to abort after about a month or so. It's not across the board; but, it is a new observation. With a particular plant like this great Paph of yours, getting viable seeds may be as easy as supplementing with a little extra K while it is "pregnant".


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> They were labelled Paph. Magic Lantern (delenatii v album x micranthum v album),
> 
> Eric - I'm not sure whether Fred at SVO had any of these, but I'm pretty sure Sam Tsui was selling flasks made with the album forms a while back.


Actually, I saw a plant labeled the same at Woodstream years ago but was really into Phrags so I didn't get it. Then when I looked I saw a photo of an album Magic Lantern on teh SVO site. Sam had a flask as late as a few months ago but now I don't see it listed on their site. I am loving it though so hopefully we will see more.


----------



## li'l frog (Oct 6, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> This blooming occured subsequent to the award (not sure of the venue, but it may have been Livonia). IMHO it's a better photo because there isn't as stark a contrast with the back-ground. Unfortunately, the Paph. Jennifer Kalina in the background isn't visible except for the label.



Thanks for the nice complement on my picture, Tom. This is a picture of the flower that was awarded in 2009, taken at the IOS spring show. It does show off a very nice blossom.

http://www.iosoc.com/AlbumsSS2009/Lois/index2.html


----------



## gonewild (Oct 6, 2012)

Does it actually have faint pigmentation in the veins? Tt looks like it in the last photo. Very nice flower!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, lil'frog - I knew it was taken at one of the 09' spring shows. I really like the photo because it shows the texture and substance of the flower better than the awards photo. 

Lance - There are very light pink veins that appear more prominent when the plant is bloomed in a cooler environment, and this was mentioned in the awards description. There was another albinistic clone awarded an HCC/AOS in 2006 in Encinitas named 'Almost Albino'. It was shown by Paphanatics and the description mentions a light pink tessellation in the petals and a faint pink blush to the pouch. Not sure why the judges felt the 'Opalescent' clone warranted a JC since there was a pre-existing quality award to the same color form. Of 83 awards to this grex, only two had the near-albino coloration.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2012)

Finally in full bloom and showing the effect of a cooler than normal autumn, with the petal veins are as dark as I've ever seen them. There is a problem, though: Both flowers are blooming from single growths with no evidence of new growths starting. I'd been planning on selfing at least one of the flowers, but I'm really hesitant now as I don't want to risk losing the plant. Guess I'll harvest the pollen and store it for future use, repot into fresh mix and keep my fingers crossed that new growth will develop as we approach spring.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 23, 2012)

Stunning blooms!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, I like it!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 23, 2012)

Tom, that really is something special.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2012)

:drool:
:drool:
:drool: 
 


Were did this plant come from again!?


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2012)

We bought it as a seedling from Sherwood Orchids at the January, 2004 Paph Guild meeting in Morro Bay. I think they went out of business a few years after that.


----------



## Dido (Nov 23, 2012)

Great I need one


----------



## cattmad (Nov 23, 2012)

wow, so nice


----------



## quiltergal (Nov 23, 2012)

Those are stunning!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 23, 2012)

that is so beautiful it deserves a BIG photo.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is VERY nice. Feel bad that Sherwood went out of business.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2012)

:drool: BEAUTIES :drool:

Jean


----------



## chrismende (Nov 24, 2012)

Those flowers are hauntingly beautiful, Tom! I'm glad they are in your capable hands. What brand single malt will your ivory toothpick steep in? Make sure it's handy when you need it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbrem (Nov 26, 2012)

so nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 26, 2012)

OMG!!!!

Beauties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 27, 2012)

My mind is blown by both the foliage and the flowers--what a gorgeous plant!


----------

